# Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Memovox steel



## Dominique F Poulin (Mar 7, 2008)

This watch with steel bracelet was stolen from me in Montreal Canada and is in all likelihood still in Montreal. The sapphire is slightly cracked at 6 o'clock and the serial number on the back is 1418. contact me if seen. There is a price for you if I can see it again. thks


----------

